# Rost in Wasserblöcken?



## JRatte (3. August 2017)

*Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe vor ca. 3 Monaten meinen ersten PC mit Wasserkühlung gebaut. 
Soweit ist mein Experiement gut verlaufen und ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil 

Vor 1-2 Tage musste ich aber bei näherer betrachtung der Wasserblöcke feststellen dass sich darin eine Rostschicht bildet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beides sind EK-Nickel Blöcke.
Als Kühlflüssigkeit habe ich CKC von Alphacool. Darin ist eigendlich ein kossisionsschutz, warum es mich wundert dass die blöcke anfangen zu rosten. 

Wegen der hohen Lufttemperaturen die letzten Tage sind zwar meine Wasser-, CPU & GPU-Temperaturen etwas höher als sonst, deswegen kann ich nicht sagen ob der Rost dafür mitverantwortlich ist. 


Jetzt meine Frage: Ist das normal & was kann ich dagegen unternehmen?
Sieht ja alles andere als schön aus...

LG,
Julian


----------



## Sverre (3. August 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

Normal, hm da solltest du EK und Alphacool fragen.
 Gewährleistungsfall würd ich sagen.

Sieht so aus als ob die Vernickelung angegriffen wird?

Was ist denn in dem Zeug CKC  drin (Sicherheitsdatenblatt)?


----------



## Ryle (3. August 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

Radiatoren gespült vorm Einbau? Da sind öfter mal Lotrückstände und allerlei Schmodder drin die dir dann gerne die Kühler zusauen.


----------



## MetallSimon (3. August 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

Ist deinCPU Kühler dicht? Oben links beim Schraubenloch sieht es so aus, als ob da Wasser dazwischen gekrochen ist.


----------



## JRatte (3. August 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

Danke für euren schnellen antworten!

Alphacool war nicht sehr hilfreich und hat mich einfach an EK weitergeleitet. EK werd ich jetzt dann kontaktieren. 

Die Radiatoren hab ich vor dem Einbau gründlich mit dest. Wasser ausgespühlt.

Wie es aussieht ist der CPU-Block nicht zu 100% dicht. Hab ich erst jetzt bemerkt. 
Wie es aussieht tritt aber keine Flüssigkeit aus... Noch nicht >.<

edit: was genau im CKC drin is lässt sich nicht wirklich herrausfinden. 
Alphacool CKC Cape Kelvin Catcher Clear 1000ml | Fertiggemisch | Wasserzusatze | Wasserkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
das sind die einzigen Infos die ich finde...


----------



## chaotium (3. August 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

Das ist kein Rost, das ist Kupfer. Deine Vernickelung macht die Fliege.
Die Frage ist durch was? Oo


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (3. August 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

Welche Radiatoren sind Verbaut? Welche Fittinge?


----------



## JaniZz (3. August 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

Irgendwo ein stopfen aus Stahl verbaut?


----------



## JRatte (3. August 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

Die ganze Kühlhardware:

Alphacool Radiatoren (360+240 beide 30mm )
Alphacool AGB
aquacomputer D5 Pumpe
außschließlich Alphacool Fittings & Stopfen 
+Alphacool Wassertemp. Sensor 
+1 Stopfen der bei der GraKa dabei war (MSI 1080 SeaHawk) (ich schätze Alu m. Nickelbeschichtung(?)

Könnte es sein das die Inhaltsstoffe der Kühlflüssigkeit einfach zu aggressiv sind und deswegen die Nickelbeschichtung ablösen & den Dichtungsring im CPU-Kühler angreift?


----------



## MetallSimon (3. August 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

Corrosion on my MSI GTX 1080 Sea Hawk - YouTube 
Ist die Platte mit dem Drachen eventuell aus Alu?
Das und die Kombination mit diesem "Bio" Korrosionsschutz könnte die Erklärung sein
Oder es ist einfach nur angelaufen brand new EK nickel waterblock full of rust after only 7 days?? - Page 2


----------



## JRatte (4. August 2017)

Die Platte mit dem Drachen berührt den Kreislauf nicht. Die sitzt einfach nur auf dem Acyl-Block. Der Block selber ist Kupfer/Nickel.

Ich scheue mich nur davor den ganzen Loop außeinander zu nehmen, weil in meinem Holz-Case, ist das keine einfache Aufgabe (zumindest was die Radiatoren angeht...).

Jetzt mal abwarten was ich von EK für eine Antwort bekomm und dann werd ich die Blöcke mal spühlen und eine andere Flüssigkeit nehmen. 
Erstmal nur dest. Wasser und dann mal schauen....

Wie ich vermutet habe, übernimmt EK keine Garantie für ihre Blöcke wenn man eine andere Kühlflüssigkeit benutzt als ihre...
Ich hab lediglich Hinweise bekommen, wie man die Blöcke reinigen sollte und dass MSI für die Gewährleistung für die GPU zuständig ist.

Wenigstens bei der Frage ob der CPU-Block ein Leak hat, hat der EK-Mitarbeiter Entwarnung gegeben und geschrieben, dieser schwarze Fleck sei ganz normal... 

Also werd ich die Blöcke mal außeinander nehmen und versuchen zu reinigen.


----------



## SalzigeKarotte (4. August 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

Mhh..Ich hätte die GPU an MSI geschickt da das ein Garantiefall ist.


----------



## blu-skye (5. August 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

Wo steht das denn eigentlich bei EK geschrieben, dass man nur EK Kühlflüssigkeit benutzen darf?


----------



## Chukku (5. August 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

Das Problem ist einfach, dass es in einem WaKü Loop zu viel Zusammenspiel zwischen allen Möglichen Komponenten gibt.
Radiatoren haben mal mehr mal weniger Schmodder drin, Schläuche haben unterschiedliche PVC / Weichmacher die alle unterschiedlich reagieren, Flüssigkeiten sind alle anders aufgebaut, Fittings sind aus unterschiedlichen Metallen und sind unterschiedlich lang.

Deswegen drückt sich eigentlich ausnahmslos JEDER Hersteller immer um die Garantie, so lange man nicht absolut jedes einzelne Bauteil aus dem gleichen Haus drin hat.
Es kann halt immer an etwas anderem liegen, nur nie an der eigenen Komponente.

Grundsätzlich kann ich dazu noch sagen, dass ich auch keine gute Erfahrung mit der "CKC" Flüssigkeit von Alphacool gemacht hab.
Die war auch ziemlich schnell ziemlich flockig.. hat aber zum Glück kein Metall bei mir angegriffen.

Eine zusätzliche Flüssigkeit hast du nicht drin oder? Oder hattest vielleicht vorher in den Radiatoren eine andere Flüssigkeit und sie danach nicht durchgespült?


----------



## JRatte (5. August 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

Ich hab nichts zur Flüssigkeit zugesetzt. Auch die Radiatoren hab ich 'nur' mit dest. Wasser ausgespühlt (dafür mit 5 Liter xD) weil ich genau sowas vermeiden wollte...

Ich bin jetzt erstmal paar Tage außer Landes, aber wenn ich zurück bin werd ich mein Glück nochmal bei MSI versuchen bevor ich den Block aufreiß und kaputt mach =X


----------



## IICARUS (5. August 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*



JRatte schrieb:


> Ich hab lediglich Hinweise bekommen, wie man die Blöcke reinigen sollte und dass MSI für die Gewährleistung für die GPU zuständig ist.


Verstehe nicht ganz was jetzt MSI damit zu tun haben soll, die Grafikkarte läuft doch noch? oder nicht..? Mit diesen Ablagerung hat die Grafikkarte selber auch nichts zu tun, da sie selbst mit der Kühlflüssigkeit kein Kontakt hat.
Oder habe ich da jetzt was missverstanden?

EDIT: Hast du nicht ein Kühler von EK auf die Grafikkarte verbaut oder ist es eine Wasser gekühlte Grafikkarte von MSI?
MSI wird aber auch abweisen, da Ablagerungen unter Verschleiß fallen wird und es keine Garantie für Verschleiß gibt. 
Aber versuchen kannst du es ja, jedoch gibt es bei MSI keine Endkundenabwicklung, bedeutet die Grafikkarte müsste zum Händler zurück, der dann für dich die Garantie abwickeln wird.


----------



## JRatte (5. August 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

Is ne MSI 1080 Sea Hawk.
Die ist mit Kühlkörper gekommen. 

Ich bin mir durchaus bewusst dass ich wahrscheinlich ne Absage bekomm aber ne kurze Mail zu schreiben kostet ja nix.
Wenn sie mich zum Händler weiterleiten Versuch ich's auch da.


----------



## IICARUS (5. August 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

Klar, fragen kostet nichts, ist daher nichts einzuwenden.
Das mit der Grafikkarte ist dann was anderes, dachte du hättest da ein Kühler drauf gebaut.

Die werden es aber auch auf deine Wasserkühlung schieben, denn im Grunde ist es ja nicht bekannt wo es genau her kommt.
Habe ja im Grunde den selben Kühler selbst verbaut, bei mir sieht es noch wie am ersten Tag(seit März verbaut) aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir ist auch alles gelb....


----------



## JRatte (29. August 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

Es gibt Neuigkeiten!

Nachdem ich mich mit MSI auseinander gesetzt hab und keine wirkliche Hilfe ihrerseits bekommen hab,
habe ich heute bei Amazon angerufen und ihnen das Problem nochmals geschildert und siehe da, sie tauschen mir die Karte aus. 

Jetzt stellt sich mir die frage, was für Flüssigkeit ich diesmal verwenden soll damit mir sowas nicht wieder passiert...
Irgendwelche Empfehlungen?
sollte ich die Kühlflüssigkeit von EK oder Mayhams probieren?

LG 
J


----------



## JayTea (29. August 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

Hallo!

Eigentlich ist destilliertes Wasser immer sehr gut. Dazu braucht man dann aber noch einen Korrosionsschutz. Diese Fertigmischungen habe ich zwar noch nie benutzt aber auch noch nie etwas positives darüber gelesen.
Wenn du deinen CustomLoop nun eh öffnen musst, wirf auf jeden Fall einen Blick in diesen Thread bzw auf diesen Beitrag, auch wenn es optisch bei dir einen anderen Eindruck macht. Ich habe dazu heute auch noch meinen Senf dazugegeben... 

besten Gruß,
jT


----------



## Sajuk (29. August 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

Ganz ehrlich?
In meiner WaKü hab ich nur destilliertes Wasser vom Baumarkt drinnen + Phobya ZuperZero Clear Concentrate.
Und noch rote Farbe im GPU, blaue im CPU Kreislauf.
Und ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit Rost oder ablagerungen.
Und bis auf den GPU Kühler sind alle Teile 5 Jahre alt inzwischen,
also wenn das ne schlechte Kombo wäre hätte sich da schon längst mal was gezeigt.

PS: Wasser ist jetzt nicht so alt, das tausche ich gefühlt alle 2 Jahre mit ner neuen GPU.


----------



## JRatte (29. August 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

Ich werde auf jeden fall die Radiatoren nochmal nach der Methode durchspühlen und den CPU-Block auseinander nehmen und schauen was sich darin verbirgt!
Ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir dieses Loop-Reinigungs-Kit von Mayhems bestelle und das dann nach dem Zusammenbau nochmal durchlaufen lass um ganz sicher zu gehen. x)

Ich hab schon gemerkt dass hier im Forum die meißten auf destilliertes Wasser pur verwenden. Ich bin mir da nur unsicher weil einem überall (YouTube-Guids etc.) erzählt wird, dass man umbedingt Korrusionsschutz und was gegen Algen braucht...


----------



## Sajuk (29. August 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*



JRatte schrieb:


> Ich bin mir da nur unsicher weil einem überall (YouTube-Guids etc.) erzählt wird, dass man umbedingt Korrusionsschutz und was gegen Algen braucht...



Willste du das Wissen von zumeist (nicht immer!) Quoten Geilen Youtubern mit dem der PCGH Community vergleichen?
Im zweifel machste noch nen Filter in den Kreislauf und ein Konzentrat von Phobya oder Innovatek, damit fährst safe.


----------



## chaotium (29. August 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

Vergiss diese Rotze von Korrsionsschutz. Ich hab nun 1,5 Jahren reines Destil. Wasser in der Kiste mit Tygon schläuchen, keine Auswaschungen oder sonst was.


----------



## JRatte (29. August 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*



Sajuk schrieb:


> Willste du das Wissen von zumeist (nicht immer!) Quoten Geilen Youtubern mit dem der PCGH Community vergleichen?



Nicht Vergleichen! 
Ich wollte damit nur sagen dass ich mein spärliches Wissen über WaKüs von YouTubern habe, die sich mit Werbung und Produktplazierung finanzieren...
und ich somit wenig bis garkeine Ahnung hab...

Ich bedanke mich bei euch über eure Infos!


----------



## hendrosch (29. August 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

Benutz jetzt seit längerem Glysantin. aka Autofrostschutz. 
Ob es notwendig ist weiß ich nicht, meine Erfahrung zeigt aber das es den teuren Wasserkühlungs Produkten in nichts nachsteht. 

Die blanken Kupfer teile sind leicht matt/angelaufen und der vernickelte Block von der Graka sieht jetzt nach ~4,5 Jahren wie neu aus. 
(Ist nur beim sauber machen etwas angelaufen, etwa wie Edelstahltöpfe, was ja aber wieder ab geht).
Die Masterclear Schläuche bilden innen unabhänig von der Flüssigkeit bei mir immer nen Belag wenn die neu sind, aber ansonsten keine Ablagerungen oder ähnliches. 

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Narbennarr (30. August 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

Am unkompliziertesten bin ich mit mit dem klaren DP-Ultra von Aquacomputer gefahren. Das hat sich auch nach ewigkeiten nicht verfärbt, nicht ausgewaschen oder anderweitig zugesetzt.


----------



## JRatte (1. September 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

Ich habe jetzt den PC mal komplett zerlegt und wie es aussieht sind alle Wasserblöcke vom Rost angefressen.
Die Kühlflüssigkeit ist richtig gelb! :O

Die Fittings sehen (zum Glück) gut aus. 

Die GPU ist schon auf dem weg zurück zum Händler und ich hab nochmal angerufen und gebeten mir den Kaufpreis zu erstatten, was geglückt ist.
Jetzt warte ich auf das Geld um mir eine 1080TI zuzulegen. (aber dazu hab ich mich an die Kaufempfelung gewendet)

Jetzt aber eine weitere Frage:
Wie bekomm ich den Rost von CPU-Kühler runter?
Ich habs schon mit ner ausgekochten Zahnbürste geschrubbt wie blöd und mit dem Tuch poliert aber ich bekomms nicht weg.
Außerdem sitzt in den Fins der Rost, den ich mit ner Bürste oder nem Tuch nicht bei kommen kann...

Hat jemand Tipps wie ich das wieder sauber bekomme oder muss ich mir nen neuen Kühler kaufen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachty (1. September 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

Vielleicht in Cola einlegen  würde aber lieber einen neuen Block zulegen! Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## NatokWa (1. September 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

Wichtig ist erstmal : Diese Rotz-Lösung die du da benutzt hast NIE WIEDER verwenden . 

Es gibt zwar einige hier welche drauf bestehen das da NUR Dest-Wasser rein gehört und sonst nichts , aber das sind auch meist die gleiche die nach spätestens 6 Monaten den Loop auseinander nehmen und alles sauber machen "damit sich nichts zusetzt" . Das KANN man machen , muss man aber nicht .
WIchtig ist das Wasserzusätze nicht NUR Korosionsschutz beinhalten , der ist eigendlich eher nebensächlich da normale Korosion Sauerstoff braucht wovon nur sehr wenig im Kühlwasser frei verfügbar ist . Wichtiger ist das die Lösung etwas enthält was das ganze NICHT LEITFÄHIG macht , alles andere führt zu problemen sobald mehr als nur ein einziges Metall verbaut ist , Stichwort "Galvanisches Element" . Das läst sich NICHT durch Dest-Wasser vermeiden da selbst 100% sauberes Wasser sich bei Metallkontakt selbst mit der Zeit Leitfähig macht und dann geht der Spaß los .

Achte als drauf das deine nächste Kühllösung die Eigenschaft hat die Leitfähigkeit auf 0 zu reduzieren , das ist der beste Langzeitschutz neben alles gründlich sauber machen .

BTW : Ein Block der so aussieht wie deiner ...... Schrott und ersetzen . Die zur Kühlung nötigen Microstruckturen sind definitiv beschädigt/zerstört . Volle Leistung kriegst damit nimmer .


----------



## hendrosch (1. September 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

Ich seh das etwas anders. 
Ja das irgendwas falsches im Kreislauf war ist auf jeden Fall so, aber das liegt mMn nicht an der Flüssigkeit sondern muss an irgend einem Bauteil liegen. 

Denn mit den üblichen Materialen (Kupfer, Nickel, Messing) sollten eigentlich keinerlei Korrosionsprobleme auftreten, wenn nur diese vorhanden sind. 

Zum Block auf mich macht das den Eindruck als würde da unterm Nickel das Kupfer raus gucken, also das gar keine Rückstände auf dem Block sind, sondern nur die Beschichtung teilweise weg korrodiert. 
Das würde gar keine Negativen Folgen haben, obwohl es die Frage aufwirft wie das passiert ist.
Falls es wirklich ein Belag ist sieht es für mich aus wie eine Korrodiert Eisenverbindung (Nickel und erst recht Kupfer bzw. Messingverbindungen haben andere Farben), dann wäre auch klar warum es zu Problemen kam Eisen würde einen sehr guten Korrosionsschutz erfordern. 

Gesendet von meinem XT1650 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JRatte (1. September 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

Dacht ich mir...
Ich hab ihn zum Spaß mal in die Mayhams Radiator Reinigungslösung gelegt um zu sehen was passiert x)
Als nächstes dann lieber ein 'Kupfer pur' Block...

Aber welche Flüssigkeit ist den nicht leitfähig?
Kannst du mir da was empfehlen?

edit:
Ich kann leider nicht sagen was genau das Problem war.
Das einzige was ich mir vorstellen kann ist, dass was in den Radiatoren drin war... 
oder die Flüssigkeit zu aggresiv für die Nickelbeschichtung...

Aus welchem Material ist eig. das Jetblade im EK-Cpu-Block?


----------



## NatokWa (1. September 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

Also ich habe die hier und fahre damit seit Jahren sehr gut : Phobya ZuperZero Xtreme Concentrate 500 ml Wasserzusatz  | eBay .
Es gubt natürlich noch andere , aber ich KANN nur Empfehlen was ich selbst kenne/nutze , alles andere währe Höhrensagen und nicht belastbar (aus meiner Sicht) .

Habe die Lösung vor mehr als 2 Jahren angesetzt und bei mehreren Systemumbauten weiterverwenden können da NULL Schwebstoffe und keinerlei Veränderung im Kühlwasser fest zu stellen sind , auch sämtliche Komponenten sind nicht im Geringsten angegriffen worden . Habe das Zeug mit dem KOndensat aus meinem Kondenztrockner angemischt , aber angeblich (würde es aber nicht riskieren) funktioniert mit dem Zeug auch Leitungswasser als Ausgangsmaterial .
Einzige anmerkung ist : Es FÄRBT , aber nur Kunststoffe und ... Kleidung .... 

Abgesehen davon das eine Mischung von Nickel , Kupfer und Messing ABSOLUT ausreichend ist für Korosion der Galvanischen Art , es sind und bleiben unterschiedliche Metalle und ohne herabsetzung der Leitfähigkeit läuft da auf längere Sicht NICHTS ohne entsprechende Korosion .
Es gab schon an anderer Stelle genug Glaubenskriege zum Sinn und Unsinn von Zusätzen , aber es lief immer auf das gleiche raus , die "Kämpfer" der "Nur Dest. Wasser" Fraktion geben grundsätzlich füher oder später zu da sie im 3-6 Monatsrythmus ihr Kühlwasser austauschen und den Kreislauf (teils mit Reinigern) durchspülen . 
Die Fraktion der Zusatz-Nutzer (wie ich) haben sowas (meist) NICHT nötig und die WaKü läuft über lange Zeit OHNE jegliche Wartung sicher vor sich hin . 

Wie man es am Ende selbst haben will kann jeder selbst entscheiden .


----------



## JRatte (2. September 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

Ich werd auf jeden Fall ein Zusatz rein tun!
Das mit nur dest. Wasser is mir einfachzu heikel.

Ich werd aufjedenfall was transparentes nehmen, deswegen is das abfärben kein Problem 
Am liebsten hätte ich eig. weiße Kühlflüssigkeit, aber das gibts ja nur mit Pastel Zeug...

Ich hab vorher das AGB außeinander genommen, da mir aufgefallen ist dass es innen irgendwie milchlig angelaufen ist.
Als ichs abgewischt hab war das ein gelblich-brauner Schmodder.
Sieht bisschen so aus als wäre das wirklich abgelöstes Nickel was mit Rost gemischt ist!
Diese Ablagerungen sind fast überall :O

Das wird ein Spaß das alles zu putzen -.-


----------



## NatokWa (2. September 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

Gerade weil ich auch WEIß will nutze ich schlicht Teflon-Schlauch zum verschlauchen von allem . Der ist Strahlend weiß , nahezu undurchsichtig und enthält außer Teflon GARNIX -> Keinerlei auswaschungen möglich  

BTW : Finger weg von dem Pastel-Zeug , das ist NUR! für Showcases gedacht wo es nicht lange halten muss da es zum ausflocken neigt . Hatten schon mehrere Fälle hier im Forum die gemeint haben das Zeug nutzen zu können und ALLES war zu nach ein paar Wochen .

Und deine Ablagerungen sind genau das was durch Leitfähigkeit entsteht , eine dicke "Weiche" Rostschicht die durch ein Galvanisches Element entstanden ist und natürlich IST es das Nickel (bzw. ein Nickensalz das sich gebildet hat) , es ist das Unedelste Metall in deinem Kreislauf abgesehen von evtl. Aluminium .

Von der Lösung die ich verlinkt habe gibt es auch eine Transparente , die ist aber in den Werten ebenfalls schlechter . Die entscheidenen Chemikalien auf die es ankommt SIND halt leider nicht Farblos (Da ich mit den meisten von den Chemikalien in Reinform zu tun habe kann ich das zweifelsfrei bestätigen) . Das was bei den Klaren/Farblosen Flüßigkeiten drinne ist hat nur noch Rudimentäre Werte und ICH kann das nicht wirklich empfehlen wenn man auf nummer Sicher gehen will , du darfst ja gerade bereits erleben was abgeht wenn es der Schutz NICHT reicht .....


----------



## JRatte (3. September 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

Genau weil ich von solchen Fällen gelesen hab will ich kein Pastel Zeug. 

Das mit der Farbe war mir neu! gut zu wissen!
Dann werd ich evtl doch eine mit Farbe nehmen...


----------



## chaotium (3. September 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*



NatokWa schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon das eine Mischung von Nickel , Kupfer und Messing ABSOLUT ausreichend ist für Korosion der Galvanischen Art , es sind und bleiben unterschiedliche Metalle und ohne herabsetzung der Leitfähigkeit läuft da auf längere Sicht NICHTS ohne entsprechende Korosion .
> Es gab schon an anderer Stelle genug Glaubenskriege zum Sinn und Unsinn von Zusätzen , aber es lief immer auf das gleiche raus , die "Kämpfer" der "Nur Dest. Wasser" Fraktion geben grundsätzlich füher oder später zu da sie im 3-6 Monatsrythmus ihr Kühlwasser austauschen und den Kreislauf (teils mit Reinigern) durchspülen .
> Die Fraktion der Zusatz-Nutzer (wie ich) haben sowas (meist) NICHT nötig und die WaKü läuft über lange Zeit OHNE jegliche Wartung sicher vor sich hin .



Bla bla bla. Wieso läuft dann mein Loop ohne Probleme?


----------



## NatokWa (3. September 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

Glück ? Bzw. du guckst net genau hin was sich im Loop TUT ? Nicht jede veränderung ist deutlich SICHTBAR , ein Galvanisches Element läßt ein unedles Metal vereinfacht gesagt mit der Zeit zum Edleren "Wandern" , das fällt u.u. erst nach einiger Zeit auf während andere Pech haben und eine extrem Bunte Mischung verbaut haben wo die Metall untereinander auch noch reagieren .
Kann natürlich nicht erkennen ob deine Kühlblöcke Acryl-Abdeckungen haben oder undurchsichtig sind , gerade DORT würde sich das meiste tun .
Natürlich kann es auch sein das du schlau warst und NUR ein einziges Metall im ganzen Loop mit Wasser in berührung kommt da du für Verschraubungen kein Messing sondern (die teils unverschämt teuren) Plastikverschraubungen verbaut hast , DANN wärst du mit Dest-Wasser tatsächlich auf der Sicheren Seite und ich müßte dir recht geben , das währe aber auch ein seltener Sonderfall ..... Allerdings würde selbst in einem solchen Fall durch due dämliche Eigenschaft von Wasser sich SELBST zu Hydrolisieren eine SEHR langsame Korosion stattfinden die , zugegeben , erst nach Jahren sichtbar währe .


----------



## JRatte (4. September 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

In Zukunft hab ich nur noch Kupfer und Messing im Loop und werde noch ein Konzentrat besorgen. 
Damit bin ich dann hoffentlich auf der sicheren Seite. 

Kann jemand zum EK-Konztentrat was sagen?
Da gefällt mir die Farbe am bessten  
EK-CryoFuel Acid Green Concentrate 100 mL  – EK Webshop


----------



## Gerrod (5. September 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

Sieht mir auch eher danach aus, als ob die Nickelschicht sich auflöst.


----------



## NatokWa (7. September 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

Hmm ich weiß net .. PIGMENT-Farbe und gleichzeitig behaupten das sich keinerlei Sedimente bilden können ?

Pigmente sind FESTStoffe , währe mir persöhnlich zu suspekt .


----------



## Oldskooler (10. September 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

Du wurdest definitiv verarscht und abgezockt!

Ohne witz!

Also den Alphacool ********* *mit deren Eisschicht traue ich einiges zu dieses **********.*
Caseking ist da noch schlimmer.

Ich kühle seit 2014 nur noch mit Leitungswasser.

Bei Ebay sieht man ab und an Mal ein schwarz angelaufenen Kühler von Leute die auch nur Wasser verwenden.

Hab ein EK Kühler bei den es 1-2 Jahre gedauert hat bis das Nickel sich gelöst hatte, aber nicht wie bei dir nach 3 Monaten.

Hab schon mehrfach mit Schleifpapier ein GPU Kühler wieder blank gemacht.

Da rostet nichts.

Seit über 3 JAhren keine Probleme mit Algen etc..

Hab 'nen Tank über den ich 'ne Decke gelegt habe.

Da kommt keine Sonne ran und daher keine Algen.

Das weiß so manch Wakühersteller nicht einmal oder die wollten mir Ihren Protectscheiß andrehen.

PS: Ich verwende nur 200L Leitungswasser. 


*INU-Edit: Arbeite mal etwas an deiner Ausdrucksweise. Beleidigungen usw. kannst du dir bei uns im Forum sparen.*


----------



## NatokWa (11. September 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

Du must die Kühler durch abschleifen BLANKmachen un behauptest dann es gäbe keine Korosion ? 
Das Nickel hat sich "abgelöst" und du dagst KEINE Korosion ?

Was läuft eigendlich bei dir falsch ? das IST Korosion !!

Meine Kühlkörper (Selbst der von der 680'er) zeigen nicht die GERINGSTE Verfärbung/Veränderung und die sind teils schon recht alt (Die 680'er war eine der ersten die gleich nach erscheinen des angepassten Kühlkörpers von Aquacomputer denselben drauf hatte , ist die DCU2 Version) und DANK Schutz passiert da rein GARnix . Ich will net wissen wie das mit reinem LEITUNGSWASSER (incl. Kalk) aussehen würde .......


----------



## cann0nf0dder (11. September 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

vergiss es, oldskooler hat schon im hwluxx allen gesagt das er es besser weiß und der Rest einfach nur der wlp Mafia hörig ist 

edit:
ah, hier hat er auch damit angefangen, nur war incredible alk zu schnell 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...rmeleitpasten-mafia.html?highlight=Oldskooler


----------



## NatokWa (11. September 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

Ohja .... habs gelesen ... was ein Schmock ..... trägt zuviel WLP auf , denkt das LM schlechter währe und motzt darüber das sich WLP nunmal etwas seitlich rausdrückt .... was normal ist .... Ich glaube ja der hat NULL Ahnung wie man nen Kühlkörper RICHTIG anbringt + registriert der net das sein Kühler sich wegen seinem Leitungswasser-Fetischismus innendrin (die eigendliche Kühlstruktur) zusetzt und er DESHALB nach 2 Wochen 15° mehr hat ...... 
Ein ganz schwerer Fall von "Isch weiß besser du xyz" ohne WIRKLICH was zu wissen ..... Geil finde ich das er expliziet DEUTSCHE Firmen angeht ...... ohne Worte ....

Achja .. sehe gerade : Gesperrt isser schon *g*


----------



## Haarstrich (11. September 2017)

*AW: Rost in Wasserblöcken?*

Ist halt ein Troll und schon in diversen Foren aufgefallen und gesperrt worden.


----------

